# The best laid plans...



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well today was the day...The weather has cooled enough that i thought i would make a run out and call or tr to call some critters. That thought took a left turn about 1:30, something went boom...not gun boom, but really loud and deep. The dogs were fairly unsettled and pacing and all the neighbors lights went on(or were already) the Police and Fire departments showed up, driving around the neighborhood several times. The police helicopter was next on the scene, spotlighting all the backyards I went out and talked to an officer and he said that they got numerous reports of an explosion in the area although no one could find anything. Needless to say I was up most of the night and quite honestly I just wanted to go to sleep. So I did... until 6:00 anyhow at which time it happened again... Now the police are walking the neighborhood checking backyards in person... I still have no idea what happened.....Will keep you posted.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its you annoying the neighbours again!


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

did you guys have high winds last night


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Its you annoying the neighbours again!


I've yet to set up my caller here as I think the neighbors may be soon to catch on(it's always the new guy) there is a house down the street for sale, that i believe just sold.....There is a large diversion canal that runs right past us, it's about 20 miles long and is grass with soccer fields in the bottom(it only has water during heavy rains) it runs from the outskirts of town and coyotes have been known to use it as a highway. So coyote vocals would not be out of the realm of possibilities.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

CO204yoter said:


> did you guys have high winds last night


It was breezy yesterday but not overly windy.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

How close are the neighbours, could you get away with a shot or is shooting in a built up area against the law?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's against the law... I live in town, My neighbors are fairly close. The city of Glendale uses a tool they call "shotspotter" there are receivers mounted on cell towers around town that pick up the very distinctive soundwaves of a gun shot and Police are immediatly dispatched. They say that they can pinpoint the spot of a gunshot to within 7 feet. I don't know how accurate it is and i don't intend to find out. I do not think a BB or pellet rifle would be "heard" though (COUcatsGH)!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

As long as the bullet/pellets don't leave the garden I can shot a fox.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> The city of Glendale uses a tool they call "shotspotter" there are receivers mounted on cell towers around town that pick up the very distinctive soundwaves of a gun shot and Police are immediatly dispatched. They say that they can pinpoint the spot of a gunshot to within 7 feet. I don't know how accurate it is and i don't intend to find out.


Holy crap! Is gun crime that bad Don?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No it really isn't. They just got a federal grant to purchase the system and HAD to spend it....our tax dollars at work .


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh I see, well done them!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

What a bunch of crap ! I thought Arizona would me much more lenient in their laws but from the sounds of it Don you guys have the gestapo running your state. Hopefully you find the source of the explosion soon so everyone can sleep.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Tom its Don pissing his neighbours of again playing pranks!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

So far it's unsolved.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Don do you have any idea what it is?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

None. Although if i wanted to make a loud boom like that I do know how to make an acetylene cannon. They can be loud, not as loud as whatever this was and would leave no trace of explosives. We used to shoot softballs out of sight.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ah acetylene cannons. The good ole days. LOL I worked in a sheetmetal fab shop in the 80's in the crappiest part of Detroit. The druggies and homeless were always jumping the fence to cut across the property. We use to wait for them to get to the middle and fill a bag with Acetylene and then boom !! Man, never seen anyone run so fast in my life ! Great entertainment.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Tom and Don....that was my first thought. Someone was messing with a cannon or bag with a wick on it. I used to mess with those too. The best one I ever did was use a beach ball one of those rubber one they expand larger. I was a kid working at a car wash in Maumee, Ohio. A nice quiet laid back town.... well that was untill I started working there...Conrads Car wash is well remembered. I was 15 and started off with balloons and graduated with the ball. Set them off in the parking lot....never got caught looking back on it, another dumb stunt.

interesting about the system your town has Don. Wonder if it is tuned to not respond to fire crackers ?

By the way...are there houses missing now ? I here when a meth lab blows up it makes a big boom too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No nothing is missing. And as far as the shot spotter goes it does not, according to my information, pick up firecrackers. Just gunfire from what I'm told... they have a very distinctive sound signature.


----------

